# Varmint Rifle



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I wanted to start hunting fox and coyote. I was wondering if it would be possible to get a decent varmint rifle and scope for under $400. Also what would you recommend

Thanks for the input!!


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

I STARTED OUT WITH A ROSSI 223 FROM WALMART $185.00. HAD A 3X9X40 SCOPE $100.00 THE 223 IS A GOOD ALL AROUND CALIBER; AND THE AMMO IS FAIRLY CHEAP. I AM STEPPING UP TO A SAVAGE 11F(HUNTER SERIES), A REALLY GOOD RIFLE FOR AROUND $400.00..
DON'T INVEST A LOT UNTIL YOU SEE THAT YOU ARE GOING TO ENJOY THE SPORT. THAT'S MY TWO CENTS WORTH. GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## Wiley C (Dec 1, 2006)

andyb said:


> I wanted to start hunting fox and coyote. I was wondering if it would be possible to get a decent varmint rifle and scope for under $400. Also what would you recommend
> 
> Thanks for the input!!


Heck,any rifle will do,start with what you have. People have been predator hunting for eons. Sticks, stones, bows! Got a 30-06,that great (and I am confident all will agree) caliber in the proper weight bullet is great for anything from a piss-ant to whatever one has the gonads to tackle. Heck with two l's,peep sights if you happen to be young enough to see well and one sharpens up will do it in fine style. Got a 22,12 ga. 30-30,get your rump out there and enjoy yourself.Then If you want to spring for flatter shooting rifle go for it,but it will not be an any more fun,just easer.


----------



## Wiley C (Dec 1, 2006)

If you listen to NCGMAN you can't go wrong,he has given you sound advice


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

WILEY C what the hell does that haveto do with the subject????????


----------



## Wiley C (Dec 1, 2006)

Brad.T said:


> WILEY C what the hell does that haveto do with the subject????????


 Brad T. OOps,got carried away,Was so moved by NCGMANS quote I lost my head,however just the other day while trying to sneek into a stand to do some howling I steped into one of thoes six pack plastic rings,fell down, and banged my scope on a rock!


----------



## Deadeye777 (Dec 16, 2006)

Buy a Stevens 200 in .223 made by Savage arms. they are a tad under 300 bucks and will shoot 45gr wwb JHP (40 for $12) under an inch. I own an inherited remington .243, a marlin .30-30, and this little gem of a rifle among others - This 285 dollar gun is the one i trust the most. I put a nikon monarch on there, but if you got a nikon buckmaster you'd be just as pleased. impressive and sturdy glass for the price. Sure, the stock is cheesy, but after all the yote doesn't care what the gun looks like when it gets smacked with 45gr of hollowpoint copper at 3500fps. you can always change the stock if you like later. savage rifles are extremely user friendly and built on a proven action. you can't go wrong.

SPECTACULAR gun. I'll never buy anything but savage again.

get yourself a good pair of STEEL mounts and rings. BURRIS SIGNATURE SELECT rings dont' leave ring marks and keep you from torqing your scope if the bases aren't quite aligned. they have 100% contact too so there's no need for any kind of locktite.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Yep just about any Centerfire Rifle will work for dispatching Coyotes. Some will shoot farther, some will shoot faster and some will tear a Coyote in half, while others will not. There are a zillion choices out there.

Now in my opinion one of the best buys in a Bolt Action Rifle now days would have to be the Stevens Model 200. These rifles are offered in a few calibers that are considered to be Varmint Calibers, ie .223 Remington, .22-250 Remington and .243 Wincehster.

The one I had was in .223 Remington. I picked mine up at Sportsmans Warehouse for $259.00 + tax. I then picked up Warne Steel Rings and Bases. I found a local fellow that had a used 3x9x40mm Nikon Buckmaster Rifle Scope that he wanted $100.00 for. Don't remember exactly but I put the package together for slightly more than $400.00 total with Butler Creek Flip Open Scope Lense Covres added to the scope.

Upon the first cleaning I thought the bore on mine Stevens Model 200 .223 seemed a little rough, so after a thorough cleaning I went to work and hand lapped the bore with FLITZ Bore Polish (followed by another thorough cleaning to get all the Flitz out). I then mounted the Warne Scope Rings and Base and installed the Nikon Scope. The trigger on mine had a little creep in it (felt a little gritty) so I did some snooping on the net and found in structions on how to tune the trigger.

Once all this was done I headed to the Range to break in the barrel. For the first 10 rounds between each round fired I pushed 3 patches soaked in Butches Bore Shine through the bore followed by 3 dry patches. Once I had my 10 rounds fired I then cleaned at 3 round intervals for another 15 rounds and then at 5 round intervals until I had 50 rounds fired.

Using Ultra Max Commercial Reloads with the 55gr. Winchester Pointed Soft Point Bullets ($13.99 + tax per 50 rounds at a local convience store) this Rifle would consistantly put 5 of those into a 3/4" group at 100 yards from the bench.

No this Rifle is not fancy but an stretch of the imagination. The seam lines in the stock are a little sharp and needed a little attention with some sand paper. The edges of the checkering impressed / molded into the stock were also a little sharp, but again a little sand paper fixed that right up. A lot of people didn't like the looks of the dark gray stock with the dull blued barrel and action but I never did mind it. I have a buddy that has a Stevens Model 200 .22-250 and to fix the color problem he gave his Rifle a camo paint job, stock, barrel, action, scope, rings & bases and scope.

I have read of several guys that have bought Stevens Model 200 Rifles for under $300.00 in various calibers and all are shooting sub 1" groups at 100 yards.

I have only had 1 Stevens Model 200 Rifle, but have had a couple other Savage Produced Rifles. I have been very pleased with the accuracy of all of them for Hunting Rifles.

Larry


----------

